# What do you LOVE about your city?



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

Dancer said:


> Sorry no offence. :kiss: I use the word “man” like I use the “word dude,” it can refer to anybody. :dunno: Ill have to watch that in the future. kay:


Oh, its cool.


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

edsg25 said:


> Chicago. What do I love about it? The fact that someone with the class of Sweetkisses loves my home town speaks volumes about what a great city Chicago truly is.


:hug: Im flattered.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

I love the weather and the fact that everybody is so technologicaly-oriented here (it is silicon valley, after all)


----------



## London (Jun 12, 2005)

the people


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

Wow 346 views, yet no replies.hno:


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

EVERYTHING!!!!! Except the constant need to tear down beautiful buildings for scummy parking lots and strip malls. I also don't love how we seem to sit at the half way point between a heavy mass transit city like NYC and a city wear the car dominates. Every time we seem to take a step forward, we take another back. :tongue3:

But other than that it's great! :cheers:


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

I really had to think this up since the hate/dislike of my city surpasses the love aspect. 

I love the fact that we are almost surrounded by water which means were not that hot or cold compared to the inland areas and the traffic is not that bad compared to Tampa and the northern part of this county.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

What I like about Los Angeles.

Los Angeles has just about everything anyone could want in an urban or a suburban area. Ocean, beaches. mountains, culture, classic music, rock music, pop music, and the venues to hear them. 

Plenty of good sized home lots within the rather large city center (not just downtown), over 300 museums in greater metropolitan area, as many as 150 theater productions going on during any week, major universities, colleges, and junior colleges, lots of shopping, lots of restaurants, skiing,surfing, golf, snowboarding, all possible on same day.



Lots of ethnic enclaves with stores for exotic produce and exotic restaurants, Persian, Ethiopian, Chinese, Caambodian, Vietnamese, German, Scandinavian, Greek, British, Indian, Israeli, Armenian, Thai, Lebanese, Russian, etc. 

Wonderful movie theaters, second best collection of theme parks in US, great weather, wilderness areas just outside of the city, great domestic architecture, Watts towers. 

Great jogging trails, bridal paths, beautiful houses of worship, natural hot springs, fossil deposits, loads of art galleries, whale watching, porpoises and sea lions along the beach with pelican and sea gulls overhead. 

The ability to grow bananas, guavas, and citrus fruits in my back yard, roses in december and January, the Trojans and Bruins, the Dodgers, Angels, Kings, Ducks, Galaxy, Sparks, the Staples Center, the Rose bowl, Dodger Stadium, the pyramid in Long Beach. 

The Aquarium of the Pacific, the red cars in San Pedro near the harbor, Catalina Island, flying fish, grunion, Huntington Gardens, Los Angeles Arboretum, Hollywood PArk and Santa Anita, the jacaranda trees in bloom, ditto the coral and silk floss trees, the bouganvilla, the Japanese gardens at Long Beach state and the Van Nuys. 

Laurel and Coldwater canyons, the Joshua trees in the high dessert and the Palm canyons in the low dessert. Griffith park, Travel Town, Movie studio tours, Beechwood canyon, Topanga canyon, the hollywood bowl, Greek theater, Universal city walk, Downtown Disney. 

The nearness of San Diego, Santa Barbara and Ojai, Kidsspace and Brookside Park, Elysian park, the Venice canals, the street performers on the Santa Monica promenade and the Venice Boardwalk, the murals in East LA and Venice, Leimert park. 

The Queen Mary, Pine Avenue, Old Town PAsadena, The view from the Getty at sunset, Melody Ranch, TAil of the Pup, Randy's and Stan's doughnuts. The San Gabriel and San Fernando Missions, the nixon and Regan Presidential Libraries. the statues of Bullwinkleand Rocky, Kermit the Frog dressed as the little tramp, Carlie Chaplin, and Buster Keaton in hollywood. 

The sunset strip, Forever Hollywood, The Egyptian, Chinese, and Mayan theaters, the old theaters on Broadway, the disney hall and the rest of the music center, the Gene Autry Western museum and the statue of John Wayne on horseback in front of the Larry Flynt building, the sculpture garden at UCLA and the plastic mammoths in the tar pits next to the art museum. 

Vasquez rocks, the decorations at the Hollywood and Vine Metro station, Malibu creek, Surfriders beach, the old town behind the tracks in San Juan Capistrano, the pistaschio and rose petal ice cream at Mashti Malones', McCabes, the Jazz Bakery, Catalina's,the Conga Room, the Citadel and the Commerce Casino. 

The freeways when they are empty early in the morning, the fresh bread at La Brea bakery and knowing that as well as you think you know Los Angeles, there is always something new to discover.


----------



## LANative (Aug 28, 2005)

I like that L.A. has great recreational parks. Griffith Park, one of the best urban parks in L.A. covering over 4,000 acres and its on top of a hill with an A+ view of the of the greater L.A. area. I like L.A.'s suburbs and L.A.'s urban areas with restarants and markets from different ethnic backgronds. The weather in L.A. is the one of the best features and its well known all over the world for it. I also love L.A. because you theres rural areas in a city. If you head up to Sunland/La Tuna Canyon area which is a countryside area and you'll still be in the Los Angeles city limits! L.A. is great for outdoor activities L.A. is my hometown and yet there still alot to discover here.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

The fact that Vienna is surrounded by green hills, green plains and has a very good public transport system.

I also like the size. It's not too big yet not too small.


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

I love a lot of things about Turin. the main are:

1) The symbol of my city. it's wonderful. The Mole Antonelliana (167m)



















2) The baroque architecture which characterizes it. I like especially the 18 km of arcades decorated of valuable plasterings.










3) The several large green boulevard which cross the city and the many parks (Turin is a very green city, much more of Milan for example).

4) The hill of Turin where you can see a fantastic landscape of the city and the olympic mountains surrounding it



















5) The tourinese movida which finally started. until 4-5 years ago there were not much to do in the evening, but now the atmosphere is completely changed and every day a pub, restaurant,club opens and you can fell vibrancy.


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

I dont need to put my city's photos.Because everybody knows ISTANBUL is the best !!!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

The multicultural international feel and the geography that makes Zurich the centre of europe, the world, if not even the enteire Universe. As it has also the most important citicen, it is clearly and undoubtly the best city of the world, with it extraterestrial cultural and clubbing scene it has a superb nightlife. And also the best and biggest events on earth. It have the highest vagues with the best standart of living and the best schools, also the best public and private Transportation.
The most beautifull lake with the best parks ever seen on it's shore.



 



Ok serously, I love the lakeside, the nightlife, the public transportation (minus the lack of a subway wich I don't like) and of course that it is so close to the mountains (I love that especially in the wintertime)


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> *London*
> 
> - The extremely cosmopolitan, international feel of the place. London is so diverse and multicultural, it feels like you're at the centre of the world.
> 
> ...



I pretty much agree with all you've said :yes:


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

What I love about Minneapolis/St. Paul:

I love Minneapolis' varied colored glass skyline, which has a different look during the day and through our seasons.

I love our seasons.

I love our lakes and riverfronts.

I love our varied but rather subdued architecture, which are quite frankly beautiful.

I love how many people feel pride in their respective cities and become involved with it's development and it's politics.

I love the fact we have some of the highest educated people in the country.

I love how we have some of the most fit.

I love how we have some of the best medical facilities available to us, which leads highly in our long lifetimes.

I love the fact we've finally gotten on board with mass transit and planning for more.

I love the fact that so many of us care about our environments.

I love the fact that the lakes in Minneapolis are for the people and not just for the rich.

I love the fact that we are some of the most compasionate and giving people in the US.

I love MN, and seriously hope it doesn't fall for phoney lies and fallacies about gay unions. Time will tell if we can weather the annual Republican storms.

I love the variety of shopping opportunities we have downtown Minneapolis and beyond.

I love Uptown.

The list goes on...............


----------



## CKID (Jan 11, 2006)

PhilippeMtl said:


> Old Montreal,nightclub, the mountain, montreal smoked meat, montreal bagel, mentality, one buck scandal, girls, summer..



I hear you man!!!


----------



## nazzy (Sep 29, 2003)

I love the paradoxical juxtaposition of Vancouver: its glass somehow cut by its nature...its expansiveness somehow surrounded by its density...its tranquility somehow intertwined with teeming activity...its wild and endless Pacific somehow captured and coddled within the safety of its Coastal Mountains....


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I think I just fell in love with Turin...incredible architecture with a mountain backdrop. I am not a big fan of pure modernism. I like when a city is 20 percent modern. That is why I prefer Eastern US cities and European ones.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

In Zurich:
- the lake, forests and parks
- close to the high mountains (I will go to Davos in about one hour - it takes me 2.5h by train from where I live!)
- progressive liberal government
- lots of streetparties and happenings in summer
- high density of cinemas, theaters, restaurants and bars
- internationality
- and especially the perfect public transport


----------



## neilio (Jan 12, 2005)

Well for one i love the fact that its the greatest city in the world hehe. J/k!!!

My list is very big though..and im to tired to type it.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Do I have to explain for HK


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Architecture
Were growing
history
community feeling
very international


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

Waterfront
Hills 
Trees
Lakes
Music, Art, Theatre Scene
Lots of hot university/college girls
Transit system


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I like the fact that out of two classes of around 30.. there are

9 Jamaicans
8 Nigerians
3 English
3 Kenyans
2 Indians
2 Pakistanis
2 Turks
1 Algerian
1 Egyptian
1 Ghanaian
1 Russian


----------



## Jeff_in_Dayton (Dec 13, 2005)

For Dayton, Ohio...lol...well, not too much. It's cheap to live here. But for things that add to quality of life, at least for me, its music...lots of good live music and interesting things on the radio. This is a good music town.


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

I agree Jeff /\ 

I like style and Seattle has that.....I like people that respect their city and stand up for it....Seattle has that....I like the way Seattle apppreciates looking good....like someone said before from any angle...Please give me a city where you see cute mom and pop shops cherished by it's citizens and where you can walk the streets confidently that looking over your shoulder will seldom be needed...give me Seattle because it has that....


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

I love that I can walk 3-4 hours from the far north side to the heart of the city and never be bored with the vibrancy, architecture, diversity, smells, and urbanity. 

I just did this the other day. Everyone should do it, IMO.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Dancer said:


> The coolest thing about Seattle is that no matter where you go there is a hill and if you go to the top of the hill you can get a fantastic view of a *lake,* a *river,* or the *Puget Sound.* This city has views of water and the downtown skyline everywhere. Combine that with the greenery and the mountains in the distance it makes for a damn nice city to look at from almost any angle.


The above also describes my city. Just substitute the words in bold print for *bay* and *Pacific Ocean* and you've got San Francisco and a major reason why I love it!


----------



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

svs said:


> What I like about Los Angeles.
> 
> 1. Los Angeles has just about everything anyone could want in an urban or a suburban area. Ocean, beaches. mountains, culture, classic music, rock music, pop music, and the venues to hear them. Plenty of good sized home lots within the rather large city center (not just downtown), over 300 museums in greater metropolitan area, as many as 150 theater productions going on during any week, major universities, colleges, and junior colleges, lots of shopping, lots of restaurants, skiing,surfing, golf, snowboarding, all possible on same day,lots of ethnic enclaves with stores for exotic produce and exotic restaurants, Persian, Ethiopian, Chinese, Caambodian, Vietnamese, German, Scandinavian, Greek, British, Indian, Israeli, Armenian, Thai, Lebanese, Russian, etc., wonderful movie theaters, second best collection of theme parks in US, great weather, wilderness areas just outside of the city, great domestic architecture, Watts towers, great jogging trails, bridal paths, beautiful houses of worship, natural hot springs, fossil deposits, loads of art galleries, whale watching, porpoises and sea lions along the beach with pelican and sea gulls overhead, the ability to grow bananas, guavas, and citrus fruits in my back yard, roses in december and January, the Trojans and Bruins, the Dodgers, Angels, Kings, Ducks, Galaxy, Sparks, the Staples Center, the Rose bowl, Dodger Stadium, the pyramid in Long Beach, the Aquarium of the Pacific, the red cars in San Pedro near the harbor, Catalina Island, flying fish, grunion, Huntington Gardens, Los Angeles Arboretum, Hollywood PArk and Santa Anita, the jacaranda trees in bloom, ditto the coral and silk floss trees, the bouganvilla, the Japanese gardens at Long Beach state and the Van Nuys, Laurel and Coldwater canyons, the Joshua trees in the high dessert and the Palm canyons in the low dessert. Griffith park, Travel Town, Movie studio tours, Beechwood canyon, the hollywood bowl, greek theater, Universal city walk, Downtown Disney, the nearness of San Diego, Santa Barbara and Ojai, Kidsspace and Brookside Park, Elysian park, the Venice canals, the street performers on the Santa Monica promenade and the Venice Boardwalk, the murals in East LA and Venice, Leimert park, the Queen Mary, Pine Avenue, Old Town PAsadena, The view from the Getty at sunset, Melody Ranch, TAil of the Pup, Randy's and Stan's doughnuts. The San Gabriel and San Fernando Missions, the nixon and Regan Presidential Libraries. the statues of Bullwinkleand Rocky, Kermit the Frog dressed as the little tramp, Carlie Chaplin, and Buster Keaton in hollywood, the sunset strip, Forever Hollywood, The Egyptian, Chinese, and MAyan theaters, the old theaters on Broadway, the disney hall and the rest of the music center, the Gene Autry Western museum and the statue of John Wayne on horseback in front of theLarry Flynt building, the sculpture garden at UCLA and the plastic mammoths in the tar pits next to the art museum, Vasquez rocks, the decorations at the Hollywood and Vine Metro station, Malibu creek, Surfriders beach, the old town behind the tracks in San Juan Capistrano, the pistaschio and rose petal ice cream at Mashti Malones', McCabes, the Jazz Bakery, Catalina's,the Conga Room, the Citadel and the Commerce Casino, the freeways when they are empty early in the morning, the fresh bread at La Brea bakery and knowing that as well as you think you know Los Angeles, there is always something new to discover.


Whew! Reading such lengthy text without any paragraphs is as tedious as climbing a long flight of stairs without a flat break to catch one's breath. Next time, give your readers a break by seperating an average of five lines by paragraphs. Thanks.


----------

